# BSA / decent shotgun scope?



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Any thoughts or suggestions on a decent scope for a shotgun? My step daughter bought a 870 Express combo and would like to find a scope for the slug barrel. She'll be using the gun for deer this Fall and most (if not all) of her shots will be 100 yards or under. My initial thoughts were to find a decent straight 4 power scope. Dunham's carries a nice little BSA scope for around $60-$70 but I know nothing about the company as far as optics, reliability, etc... Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

i have no experience with bsa. having said that i've always been a believer that for the money you can't go wrong with a simmons. as always though you usually get what you pay for, so i would spend whatever the budget allows for a scope. i have several simmons, a couple of weavers, a burris, and a nikon. i am least impressed with the nikon.


----------



## wrenchman (Jun 23, 2003)

my son had one on his combo shot gun bought about a year a go he was shooting it to check in aug and it was still on when we were putting it up i wiped the lens off and it loose.
I swaped it out with a bushnell one i had and resighted it back in


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Gaud no! Im sure a 12 would rip the guts right out of it.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Honestly I think a $60-70 scope would be junk after the sight in even was completed. I have some BSA scopes and I think for the price they are pretty good but I really don't think any of them would sustain the abuse a shotgun will put to one. I had a fixed 4x simmons that held up for many years. I dont know what the price range is your looking to spend but I assume your not wanting a real high dollar scope so I'd probably look into the simmons shotgun scopes. You should be able to find one that won't be too far from what the BSA would have cost. I have a couple nikon slughunters and love them. They are probably alot more than you want to spend though but I will vouch for them being consistent and handling alot of abuse.


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

Is it a cantilever barrel? If it isn't sell the rifled barrel and buy this: http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4956493

Saddle mounts and drilling and tapping these things suck. This will be cheaper and better in the long run. The scope that come on these are pretty good too.


----------



## SingleShooter (Dec 13, 2007)

Save up and buy a good one. You get what you pay. One quote comes to mind " quality cries once......... crap cries forever"


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I would stay away from BSA, even if it were free. If she is on a tight budget, have her check out the Nikon Pro Staff line up. You can get a fixed 4x32mm for $100 and a 2-7x32mm for $130 and while these scopes are not hign end glass, they are decent scope that is backed by a good company. I would also check out the new Redfield models. Leupold purchased the Redfield name and have introduced a line of scopes that are priced right along with the Nikon Pro Staff.....these Redfiedls have a lifetime warranty and the 2-7x32mm is $129. Check them out at www.bearbasin.com 
The $130 or so might be twice the price of the BSA but you'll get twice the performance, a great warranty, and none of the headaches. It will be money well spent.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

When it comes to optics, good and cheap don't go together. BSA is one of the cheapest and probaly won't live long attached to a shotgun.

At minimum get a Bushnell Trophy or equal. If you don't spend that much you will be buying more scopes soon.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

I agree with Bushnell Trophy. This is the pro staff comparable and rifleman comparable. Trophy is same light % as old VX 2 scopes from the L. Banner from Bushnell works also but 2% less light. Trophy is the way to go. some deals out there now as Trophy is changing for 2010.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The glass is pretty nice in the Trophy line but after destroying two of their scopes on a rather soft shooting 11-87 slug gun, I no longer recommend them for that use. To Bushnells credit, they fixed them, but I skip the Trophy line now. I switched to a Leupold vari X II shotgun scope and no more problems. That scope now rides on a Mod 94 in .444 and is still going strong. 

That said, I would pay MSRP for a Bushnell Trophy before taking a free BSA. While not my first option, I agree that they are a much, much better option. 

( I did put a Bushnell Banner on the stepfathers 835 slug gun and it is holding up nicely, better than I expected for the price.)


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Sorry guys - my bad! I meant to say Barska not BSA. We've looked at a few 4x scopes and think that's the route she'll take as opposed to a variable power. As many have already pointed out, the recoil of the 12 gauge is my biggest concern with her buying a "cheaper" scope. My advice was that she hold off another 6 months and save up a little more money. She's just in a big hurry to get out and start shooting her new toy. Guess we'll throw the other barrel on and go bust up a box of skeet. :lol:


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

The Mueller line of scopes are very good as well. Probably a little out of your price range but for the money you get some really nice scopes. Plus they are a Michigan based company.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Take out BSA and insert Barska in my posts and the consensus would be exactly the same. Avoid them like the plague....I might even go so far to say that BSA is a little better than Barska but that is splitting hairs. I wouldn't purchase either of them. Get the $99 4x32mm Nikon Pro Staff...only $30 more than the scope your looking at but about $99 dollars better in quality.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Swamp Monster said:


> Take out BSA and insert Barska in my posts and the consensus would be exactly the same. Avoid them like the plague....I might even go so far to say that BSA is a little better than Barska but that is splitting hairs. I wouldn't purchase either of them. Get the $99 4x32mm Nikon Pro Staff...only $30 more than the scope your looking at but about $99 dollars better in quality.


Thanks for the info SM. I really hadn't heard a lot about either brand so this is all great to hear.


----------



## Ruger1 (Sep 27, 2004)

jlcrss said:


> Plus they are a Michigan based company.


But made in the People's Republic of China.

Hoppe's no.10


----------

